# Advice - never let your wife



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

1. Go get the trailer from the parking lot.
2. Help you land a fish
3. ?


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

TheKing said:


> 1. Go get the trailer from the parking lot.
> 2. Help you land a fish





TheKing said:


> 1. Go get the trailer from the parking lot.
> 2. Help you land a fish
> 3. ?
> View attachment 462462




3 Find out about the mistress?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Find out how much I actually spend on hunting and fishing
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

TheKing said:


> 1. Go get the trailer from the parking lot.
> 2. Help you land a fish
> 3. ?
> View attachment 462462


OUCH in many different ways!


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

Did the fellas from Prestige Worldwide get ahold of another boat?


----------



## mmeyer1977 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

I had my wife bring the truck w/trailer to the ramp while I stayed in the boat to wait our turn. I never imagined that she would try backing the trailer down the ramp. Didn't see it happening, I heard it. Trailer 90 degrees and being pushed sideways. A bit of bumper damage and had to straighten out the winch handle.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Its ok fellas, i think that will buff out with a little compound, don't ya know...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

From the looks of things...
#3. park your boat.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

privateer said:


> Its ok fellas, i think that will buff out with a little compound, don't ya know...


 3. Once they get the bricks on the corner of your house rounded, you'll breathe easier


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Tempting to chime in...
Yet I figure it is payback for all the $&[email protected] I have pulled ALL my life.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Gotta chime in here.

The wife is fine driving a trailer. Forward only.

Landing fish? We're the best team when trolling walleye, she's good.
Docking a boat? She puts almost everyone to shame. Insanely perfect.


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

3. Meet your girlfriend


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Leave you a list of things to do before she goes to work.... I told her to do that one.....was a long list


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Harry1959 said:


> Leave you a list of things to do before she goes to work.... I told her to do that one.....was a long list


poked the sleeping bear?


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

3. know how much you'd rather spend more time fishing and hunting than going to the mall with her, though I have a feeling she already knows.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

marry you.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

G-Patt said:


> 3. know how much you'd rather spend more time fishing and hunting than going to the mall with her, though I have a feeling she already knows.


She's always happy when we are on the fish, harvesting a whitetail, shrooms and working the vegetable garden. But she'd rather be at the mall or on a cruise. Haha !


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

forget about how much you love her.... as long as you still do....oh yeah and that one thing.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Know the real price of fishing gear


----------

